# plz awnser bob sikes



## tanmanfish106 (Apr 19, 2008)

does any one know if the spanish r @ bob sikes yet? how big? im goin sunday


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

i caught some on monday the 14th


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Well Im pretty sure that Bob Sykes himself wont be answering, but I have heard they are there some days, and the next they arent. They arent thick yet, its only the beginning of the season!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Was out there yesterday for about 6 hours and caught the usual white trout,croakers,and some hardtails.The size of these fish are definitely improving compared to last month.Ended up with about 22 fish with the biggest white trout in the 14" range.

Tried a gotcha plug in between the lulls but with no luck for the spanish.Also tried live shrimp and fiddler crabs around the pylons for sheepies but no luck there either.It was windy and chilly yeaterday so im thinking that had a lot to do with it.Pretty sure when the water temp gets back to the "magical" 65 degrees those spanish will be thick.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

If i'm able to I might head down there later on today.. where do you guys usually go? I' dont think i've ever been down there..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Trucki-n-ihsiF (4/19/2008)*Was out there yesterday for about 6 hours and caught the usual white trout,croakers,and some hardtails..


you mean hardheads.... right?


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

i went on friday night and no spanish, it should be flooded with them soon.


----------



## kkatzz (Apr 11, 2008)

was there from 1pm.til 5pm....no one catching anything/not ever pins:letsparty


----------



## aanr (Mar 10, 2008)

My wife and I was trolling in Little Sabine sunday morning in my yac.She got 2 spanish on my favorite lure. Nice ones too! It was her first time out in it. Wife 2 hubby 0.It was fun though.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I was catching them out there all week. They are there.


----------



## Rover2coool (Mar 21, 2008)

I caught 3 spanish yesterday around shoreline using a gotcha all fish were betwen12"-14"


----------

